# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  فلاتر چیست

## hharddy

فریموورک متن باز فلاتر (Flutter ) توسط گوگل برای اولین در سال ۲۰۱۷ رونمایی شد, این فریموورک به برنامه نویسان و توسعه دهندگان این امکان را میدهد که با یک بار نوشتن کد خروجی مخصوص اندروید و iOS برای اپلیکیشن خود بگیرند.

در حال حاضر فلاتر امکان طراحی برنامه برای تمام پلتفرم های موبایل, وب و دسکتاپ را دارد.
نکته مثبت Flutter نسبت به فریموورک های چند سکویی مثل زمارین و فون گپ خروجی Native اپلیکیشن می باشد به عبارت دیگر میان اپلیکیشن اندرویدی که با فلاتر توسعه داده میشود یا جاوا هیچ فرقی وجود ندارد.
زبان مورد استفاده در فریموورک Flutter  زبان توسعه یافته توسط گوگل به نام دارت Dart می باشد که یک زبان شی گرا و سطح بالا با شباهت به جاوا می باشد.

همچنین گوگل اطلاع داده است که در آینده زبان دارت و Flutter به عنوان بستر اصلی توسعه برای سیتسم عامل فیوشا مورد استفاده قرار خواهد گرفت.
در ادامه با هم به بررسی ویژگی های مختلف فریموورک Flutter  خواهیم پرداخت.

*Hot Reload*

با استفاده از این قابلیت سرعت شما در برنامه نویسی بسیار افزایش خواهد یافت.در این ویژگی نیاز نیست که هربار با ایجاد تغییر برای مشاهده آن مجددا کد های خود را کامپایل کنید بلکه Hot Reloading این کار و در سریع ترین زمان با ایجاد تغییرات لازم برای شما انجام خواهد داد.



*Reactive programming
*
فلاتر ویژگی های فریموورک های مختلف و تلفیق کرده و در اختیار شا قرار میدهد. یکی از این امکانات برنامه نویسی Reactive می باشد.

*ا**ستفاده دوباره*

یکی از ویژگی های فلاتر که باعث میشه سرعت توسعه شما افزایش پیدا کند قابلیت استفاده مجدد از کد ها می باشد.
در واقع ویجت هایی که شما طراحی میکنید را میتونید داخل پروژه های بعدی خود نیز به راحتی استفاده کنید و تفاوتی ندارد که برای موبایل این کار و انجام میدید یا یک وب اپلیکیشن.

*Flutter برای چه کسانی مناسب می باشد؟
*
فریموورک Flutter برای آن دسته از برنامه نویسانی که به دنبال راهی سریعتر برای طراحی اپلیکیشن موبایل هستند و یا اشخاصی که میخواهند با سرمایه کم کاربران زیادی جذب کنند مناسب است. همچنین Flutter  به مدیران پروژه این امکان و میدهد تا تیم فنی کوچکتری برای بخش طراحی موبایل خود تشکیل دهند.

*پشتیبانی تمام پلتفرم ها

*در حال حاضر با استفاده از فریمورک فلاتر شما متیونید برای تمام پلتفرم های موبایل,وب, ویندوز و حتی رزبری پای برنامه تولید کنید.

منبع: مرجع فارسی فلاتر

----------

